# Got starter pack/ absolute ?



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi i've just joined, received my starter pack great mag' and i'm member 555 

Think i'll put my stickers top middle front and bottom middle rear.

See ya at a meet soon.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

good man!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I thought you would have joined ages ago, seeing how many posts you have!!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I meant to last year when wayne stalked me in bude  just got round to as i spend too much time on the forum, i think i've gone mental [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Right i've got the latest edition of absolutte with my membership pack and i've got the very first copy from Dave at the ttshop when i brought my wheels a couple of years ago how do i get the ones in between.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

L7C TT said:


> Right i've got the latest edition of absolutte with my membership pack and i've got the very first copy from Dave at the ttshop when i brought my wheels a couple of years ago how do i get the ones in between.


The shop :roll: http://shop.ttoc.co.uk 

If you you have access problems... please bear with us, as we are moving hosts this week and we will have to take the whole site down for day or so.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

how do you get a starter pack ?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

tactile said:


> how do you get a starter pack ?


Hi tactile

Click Here, select the membership you want (click Buy Now), create an account, checkout and pay 

Any problems then let us know.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

tactile said:


> how do you get a starter pack ?


Join the Owners Club 

Click here... http://membership.ttoc.co.uk go on... you know you want to


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Got my member pack today 

Job for Sunday - clean windows so I can fit stickers :wink:


----------

